# للمشاركات الكبرى أرض على مساحة 2500م هليوبلس الجديدة بترخيص مول تجارى



## Waseetk_Estate (12 يناير 2012)

للمشاركات الكبرى للشركات الضخمة
أرض على مساحة 2500م أول هليوبلس الجديدة بترخيص مول تجارى

أرض على مساحة 2500م ترخيص مول تجارى كامل 
أرضى + 3 أدوار
مطلوب فرق سعر 500000 الف جنيه خمسمائة ألف فقط
نسبة الشراكة 50 %إلى 50 % 
بالإضافة إلى عمولة الوسطاء​ 




للشركات والمؤسسات الكبرى للجادين فقط 




​ الموقع خياااااااااااال 
شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى
 كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.ش 01144400104/01013555929
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
http://waseetk.egypt.net
العنوان : 4 عمارات المقاولون العرب بجوار أولاد رجب , الحى الثامن مدينة نصر بالقاهرة
 المعاينة مجانية
 نرحب بالوسطاء

__________________
​ 
__________________

وسيطك@Waseetk
Http://Waseetk.F orumEgypt.Ne​


----------

